# I am fine



## Roshini

Hey guys, if I were to say, 'I am fine', in Tagalog, wouldn't it be 'Ako ay mabuti/ mabuti naman.'? instead of 'Mabuti naman ako'? 
Another thing is that, can 'ako'y' be at the back of a sentence?
How do I use the word 'akong' & 'aking'?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SofiaB

all are ok


----------



## Roshini

Hey guys, if I were to say, 'I am fine', in Tagalog, wouldn't it be 'Ako ay mabuti/ mabuti naman.'? instead of 'Mabuti naman ako'? 

Another thing is that, can 'ako'y' be at the back of a sentence?

How do I use the word 'akong' & 'aking'?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raspberry_tea

Hi.

Ako'y can't be used at the back of a sentence, 
Ako'y" is a contraction of "ako ay" and this is in the passive voice. You find "ako'y" at the beginning of the sentence.

Ako can be used at the back of the sentence. This would be using the active voice.

e.g. 
Kumain ako. vs. Ako ay kumain.


hope this helps!!!


----------



## Roshini

So actually, if I were to say I am eating - Ako ay kumain
And not kumain ako ay? That sounds funny. Its like eating I am, right? 
What about the word 'kumain'? why do we use kumain instead of kain or magkain(if there is such a word) and so on? Is the the affix?


----------



## raspberry_tea

Actually this would be in your simple past tense. 
Kumain ako. or Ako ay kumain.

If you want to put ako at the end of the sentence you simply omit the "ay" and say "Kumain ako."

From what we've learned in school, the "ay" is not native to the Filipino language. We got that structure from some other language but I forgot which. 

So although that is correct, most of us would still say "Kumain ako." 

If you want to say I am eating, then you say "Kumakain ako."

The formula for forming the progressive tense (past and present) is:
1. For verbs which start with a vowel:
um + repeat the first syllable of the verb + root word
e.g. inom - to drink
um + i + inom

2. For verbs which start with a consonant, repeat the first syllable but insert the um after the first letter:
e.g. kain - ka +kain then insert the um right after the first k = k -um- a kain = kumakain

hmmm... a bit confusing, huh?
hope you got my explanation and hope this helps...
We use the affix "um" for some verbs to form the past and present progressive tenses as well as the past tense.

oh yeah, and there is no such word as magkain...


----------



## Roshini

Yes, it is a little confusing though but  I'll get the hang of it. Thanks again. So kain here means - eat
Kumain means - eaten
and kumakain - eating
Am I right?


----------



## raspberry_tea

yep.  

Heh heh... Sorry, I'm not very good in explaining grammar.


----------



## Roshini

Its ok. You have done the rest in such a way that I can understand so much better. Thanks alot, raspberry tea. 
Can we also say, 'I have eaten' - May kumain ko. Since 'may' here means have, di ba? 
Another, how do I use the word, 'dapat' which means have/ have to?


----------



## raspberry_tea

"May" simply means "to have". It cannot be used as a helping/auxiliary verb. To say I have eaten, you simply say " Kumain na ako." or "Nakakain na ako."

Dapat:

Here are some examples of how we use dapat:
Dapat kumain ka ng gulay. - You should eat vegetables.
Ang mga bata ay dapat matulog ng maaga. - Children should/have to sleep early.
Hindi ba dapat ikaw ang naglilinis ng bahay? - Shouldn't you be the one to clean the house.


----------



## Roshini

Sige, maraming salamat po. Naiintindihan ko ito ngayon. Sige, papano to use ang word 'may' in a sentence? How about this 'In order to become a prefect, you need to have certain qualities.' How do you translate this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## raspberry_tea

Roshini said:
			
		

> Sige, maraming salamat po. Naiintindihan ko ito ngayon. Sige, papano to use ang word 'may' in a sentence? How about this 'In order to become a prefect, you need to have certain qualities.' How do you translate this? Thanks in advance.


 
May:

May pagkain pa bang natira? - Is there any food left?
May sakit si lola. - Grandma is sick.
May mga batang nagpapalipad ng saranggola sa bukid. - There are children who are flying kites.
May dumi ka sa mukha. - There's something on your face. (like a smudge or streak of dirt because "dumi" is dirt)

Para maging "prefect", kailangan mong magkaroon ng natatanging katangian. 

To be honest I don't know what the Filipino word is for prefect.


----------



## LanceKitty

Roshini said:
			
		

> Yes, it is a little confusing though but I'll get the hang of it. Thanks again. So kain here means - eat
> Kumain means - eaten
> and kumakain - eating
> Am I right?


 
Hi Roshini,

Kumain is _ate_
Nakakain is _eaten_
Kumakain is _eating_

Example:
Kumain ako. (I ate.)
Nakakain ako. (I have eaten.)
Kumakain ako. (I am eating) 

Hope I didn't add much to yuor confusion


----------



## Roshini

Hindi noh! Siyempre hindi. Now I understand it better. Thanks Lance Kitty.


----------



## Roshini

If I were to say, Have you eaten, would it be 'nakakain kayo?' Is this right?


----------



## raspberry_tea

You would say:

Nakakain na ba kayo? (plural/formal)
Nakakain ka na? (singular)

or simply

Kumain na ba kayo? (plural/formal)
Kumain ka na? (singular)


----------



## Roshini

Sige, salamat po.


----------



## raspberry_tea

no problem... always happy to help. ^_^


----------



## Qcumber

raspberry_tea said:
			
		

> Ako'y" is a contraction of "ako ay" and this is in the passive voice. You find "ako'y" at the beginning of the sentence.
> Ako can be used at the back of the sentence. This would be using the active voice. e.g. Kumain ako. vs. Ako ay kumain.


 
What a funny view of the active and passive voices! Both sentences are in the active voice. The one without _ay_ is the normal one. The one with _ay _is academic, stylish, etc.


----------



## raspberry_tea

Qcumber said:
			
		

> What a funny view of the active and passive voices! Both sentences are in the active voice. The one without _ay_ is the normal one. The one with _ay _is academic, stylish, etc.


 
Oh yeah. Sorry. I stand corrected. My bad. Now i remembered what they were called back in school. One is the "Pangkaraniwan" form and the other is "Di-pangkaraniwan." Did I get that right?

Thanks for the corrections Qcumber. v(^^)v


----------



## Qcumber

Besides, in Modern Tagalog, _ay_ clauses are aften calques of English clauses for, Filipinos being educated in English, many graduate Tagalogs first think their elaborate sentences in English then transfer them into Tagalog.


----------



## raspberry_tea

Ah yes. That one I know. My high school Filipino teachers taught us that.


----------



## Pulsefly

Helo i suppose this thread has been abandoned but just in case, i read something about magkain and its Bicolano! at least where my family is from (Iriga City in Bicol, speaking Iriga Bicol) we say magkain, (eat)


----------

